# Sneezes and choking



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Almost choked the europiccola this morning ... I assume had I not been a beef cake my only option would be turn off and wait till it cools down to unlock the PF ?

which makes me think ... Do any of the other lever machines like the l1 have anything to avoid this ... Or do you still have to suffer the odd sneeze if you are hurrying or the embarrassment of waiting 10mins before you dare unlock a choked PF with 9bar of hot water behind it


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

By design levers cant have a one way valve so no way around it.

On a spring lever machine you should never take out the PF mid choke as there is an awful lot of power behind it (remember its not 9 bars consistent, it starts high and then drops during extraction as the spring stretches).

With that said I honestly cant remember the last time I had an issue with sneeze or choking. After pulling the cup from the stream I then leave it for 30 seconds or so until the blonding coffee stops dripping completely then carefully remove the PF and usually have a dry puck, maybe a tiny bit of water on top if my grind was off.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

well I must admit its been a long long time since I choked or sneezed, but this morning, I decided my first coffee I needed to dial in a new bean .. and couldn't wait for the HX to warm up, so the lever it was.

I had to pull the lever so hard I actually got a slight separation between the grouphead and the boiler and it fizzled water out of it (note to tighten up bolts). As much as I didn't expect the L1 to have got rid of the choking issue, I guess I was kind of hoping that due to the size of the grouped, that it would cool down enough after a shot to minimise any pressure once the lever stopped rising to avoid sneezes.

I just need to be less impatient ... its only couple of seconds wait


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are brave and very careful, you can release the pressure by very gradually releasing the portafilter but it's best to let it vent naturally.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yes .... I am not brave, I still get scared when my 4 y/o plays with balloons .... I think in a previous life I was a puffer fish or one of those fainting goats .... something pathetic anyhow


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

How about pulling the lever a bit back up, schouldend this relief the pressure from the puck?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Would releasing some steam help reduce the pressure?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GCGlasgow said:


> Would releasing some steam help reduce the pressure?


Can't see how that would work.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

releasing steam pressure would only drop the pressure in the boiler, and subsequently in the group head IF you were at the fully cocked position and the water inlet was open. Which I suppose would speed things up if you had fully choked the thing.

Sneezes however are merely a levers way of saying "pay more attention to me", they only happen if you arnt expecting them, I guess lifting the lever a bit would ease off the pressure .. it would also suck any coffee water back in to the head, .... but does that matter ?


----------

